# يَتَعَارَفَانِ / هُمَا مُتعارفان



## Ibn Nacer

Hi,

In your opinion, is that there is a difference between these sentences:
Selon vous, est-ce qu'il y a une différence entre ces phrases :

1- زيد وعمرو متعارفان and  زيد وعمرو يَتَعَارَفَانِ

2- زيد وعمرو متعارفان منذ ثلاث سنوات and  زيد وعمرو يَتَعَارَفَانِ منذ ثلاث سنوات

Merci.


----------



## Bakr

Ibn Nacer said:


> زيد وعمرو متعارفان and زيد وعمرو يَتَعَارَفَانِ
> زيد وعمرو متعارفان منذ ثلاث سنوات and زيد وعمرو يَتَعَارَفَانِ منذ ثلاث سنوات


هل تريد هذا المعنى؟

زيد وعمرو يعرفان بعضهما البعض
زيد وعمرو يعرفان بعضهما البعض..منذ ثلاث سنوات


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Merci Bakr...

C'est en rapport avec ce fil :*fr : se connaitre* en particulier ce message :



Ibn Nacer said:


> Merci.
> Pour تَعَارَفَ on a dans le Lane's lexicon ceci : "6 تعارفوا They knew, or were acquainted with, one another." Donc je comprends que تعارفوا signifie ceci : "_ils se sont connus (les uns les autres)_"... C'est pour ça que je me suis dit qu'*au présent* يَتَعَارَفُونَ on a : "_ils se connaissent (les uns les autres)_".
> 
> C'est pour ça que je pensais que زيد وعمرو يَتَعَارَفَانِ منذ ثلاث سنوات signifie "Zaid et Amr se connaissent depuis trois ans"...
> 
> Il semble qu'il y ait une ambiguïté entre "_se connaitre (les uns les autres)_" et "_faire connaissance (les uns les autres)_".
> 
> Quand pensez-vous ?



Je voulais dire "Zaid et Amr se connaissent depuis trois ans" avec cette phrase : زيد وعمرو يَتَعَارَفَانِ منذ ثلاث سنوات mais apparemment les arabophones comprennent plutôt  "Zaid et Amr font connaissance depuis trois ans"...

Alors je me suis dit qu'on ne doit pas utiliser le verbe mais le participe actif : زيد وعمرو متعارفان منذ ثلاث سنوات


----------



## Noriko Tan

Yes. There's a difference.
1- زيد وعمرو متعارفان means they already know each other, but زيد وعمرو يَتَعَارَفَانِ means that they're introducing oneself to the other.
but, the first sentence (زيد وعمرو متعارفان) sounds unnatural, it's better to say "زيد وعمرو يعرفان بعضهما البعض" as Bakr said.

2-زيد وعمرو متعارفان منذ ثلاث سنوات correct but unnatural, you can say زيد وعمرو يعرفان بعضهما البعض منذ ثلاث سنوات. 
While "زيد وعمرو يَتَعَارَفَانِ منذ ثلاث سنوات" is incorrect. It makes no sense if someone is continuing introducing himself for three year, which is the meaning this sentence carries.


----------



## Bakr

في الواقع هي مسألة تعود أو ذوق، بدا لي أن "يتعارفان أو متعارفان" أقرب إلى العامية..ولكن أظن أننا يمكننا قول ذلك..!ـ

Noriko Tan شكرا
أجبتُ قبل أن أرى جوابك..ـ


----------



## Noriko Tan

Bakr said:


> في الواقع هي مسألة تعود أو ذوق، بدا لي أن "يتعارفان أو متعارفان" أقرب إلى العامية..ولكن أظن أننا يمكننا قول ذلك..!ـ
> 
> Noriko Tan شكرا
> أجبتُ قبل أن أرى جوابك..ـ



أنا لم أناقض كلامك، لقد أشرت إلى أن "متعارفان" تبدو غريبة ومن الأفضل قول "يعرفان بعضهما" كما تفضّلت


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Thank you both.

Noriko Tan understood the problem that I have explained in French (in French because my English is bad)...

It seems that you're right, Arabic speakers prefer to use the structure "عَرَفَ بَعْضُهُمَا بَعْضاً" but what do you think of what this dictionary (*معجم الغني*) said :


تَعَارَفَ [ع ر ف]. (ف: خما. لازم). تَعَارَفْتُ، أَتَعَارَفُ، مص. تَعَارُفٌ. *تَعَارَفَ الأَوْلاَدُ فِي الْمَدْرَسَةِ*: عَرَفَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً. "يَتَعَارَفَانِ مُنْذُ زَمَنٍ طَوِيلٍ". 

It gives the sense "عَرَفَ بَعْضُهُمْ بَعْضاً" for "تَعَارَفَ الأَوْلاَدُ"... And look at this example "يَتَعَارَفَانِ مُنْذُ زَمَنٍ طَوِيلٍ", how do you understand this sentence?

Thank you.

But I think there's a problem in agreement in this sentence:

"زيد وعمرو يعرفان بعضهما البعض"

We have two agents* for the same verb that is incorrect, right ? * I think there would بعض (in بعضهما) and the pronoun in يعرفان ...

Is it okay to write زيد وعمرو يعرف بعضهما البعض ?

----------------​Mais je crois qu'il y a un problème d'accord dans cette phrase :

"زيد وعمرو يعرفان بعضهما البعض"

On a deux agents pour le même verbe ce qui est incorrecte, non ? Il y aurait je crois بعض (dans بعضهم) et le pronom dans يعرفان...

Est-ce correct d'écrire زيد وعمرو يعرف بعضهما البعض ?


----------



## Noriko Tan

زيد وعمرو يعرف بعضهما البعض is OK. And I think you're right. 

Either say "زيد وعمرو يعرفان بعضهما" without "البعض", or, "زيد وعمرو يعرف بعضهما البعض".

As for يَتَعَارَفَانِ مُنْذُ زَمَنٍ طَوِيلٍ, I understand it as: "Zaid and Amr are getting acquainted for long time", but still think it's little wierd, and I wouldn't use it.

يتعارف = be known or introduced to one another; get acquainted with one another; get acquainted with each other.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Thank you.

The two sentences "they're introducing oneself to the other" and "they're getting acquainted" have a close meaning, is not it?


Noriko Tan said:


> يتعارف = be known or introduced to one another; get acquainted with one another; get acquainted with each other.


Thank you, that's helpful.


----------



## Noriko Tan

I answered your question here.
In this sentence: زيد وعمرو يعرف بعضهما البعض, it is better to drop "ان~" because we have "بعضهما البعض".
Look at these examples:
*بَعْضُنا يَأكُلُ الدّجاجَ، وَالبَعْض يَأكلُ السّمَك*= some of us eat chicken, and some eat fish.
I didn't say "*بعضنا نأكل/يأكلون الدجاج*" because we have "بعض" here.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Thank you.


Noriko Tan said:


> In this sentence: زيد وعمرو يعرف بعضهما البعض, it is better to drop "ان~" because we have "بعضهما البعض".


Yes we agree (the verb must have only one subject).

But there are two cases:

If we write "يعرف بعضهما البعض" then the verb must agree with بعض (in بعضهما) and If we write "زيد وعمرو يعرفان" then the verb must agree with زيد وعمرو. There are two rules.

But if we write زيد وعمرو يعرف بعضهما البعض then we should apply both rules but the problem is that they are conflicting.

So either we choose one of these two rules or we consider this type of sentence is incorrect. In the latter case, perhaps it would place "زيد وعمرو" after the verb ?

What do you think ?


EDIT : I suggest this because I saw these examples :



> 1- Les femmes hésitent souvent à déposer une plainte en cas de viol, notamment lorsque le violeur et la victime se connaissent
> 
> واستطردت قائلة إن النساء كثيرا ما يمتنعن عن الإبلاغ عن الاغتصاب، وخاصة في الحالات التي يعرف فيها كل من المغتصب والضحية بعضهما الأخر​
> 
> 2- Les parties sont ici dans cette salle aujourd'hui, elles se sont rencontrées, *elles se connaissent* *bien* et je pense qu'elles se respectent en tant que diplomates
> 
> 
> وهما موجودان هنا اليوم؛ وقد اجتمعا؛ ويعرف كل منهما الآخر تمام المعرفة؛ وأعتقد أن كلا منهما يحترم الآخر باعتبارهما دبلوماسيين​



Does this sentence is correct : يعرف كل من زيد وعمر بعضهما البعض/الآخر/بعضا ?

And this sentence (with out كل من) i يعرف زيد وعمرو بعضهما البعض/الآخر/بعضا ?


----------



## Noriko Tan

I think it's all about sentence order.
Some examples:
*حَضَر الموظّفون الاجْتِمَاع* or *الموظّفون حَضَروا الاجْتِماع*, both sentences carry the same meaning " The employees attended the meeting".
*تَستَمِعُ فاطمة وليلى إلى الموسيقى *or  *فاطمة وليلى تَستَمِعان إلى الموسيقى, *these sentences carry the same meaning too, "Fatima and Layla are listening to music".


Ibn Nacer said:


> Does this sentence is correct : يعرف كل من زيد وعمر بعضهما البعض/الآخر/بعضا ?
> 
> And this sentence (with out كل من) i يعرف زيد وعمرو بعضهما البعض/الآخر/بعضا ?



The two sentences are correct.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Noriko Tan said:


> I think it's all about sentence order.
> Some examples:
> *حَضَر الموظّفون الاجْتِمَاع* or *الموظّفون حَضَروا الاجْتِماع*, both sentences carry the same meaning " The employees attended the meeting".
> *تَستَمِعُ فاطمة وليلى إلى الموسيقى *or  *فاطمة وليلى تَستَمِعان إلى الموسيقى, *these sentences carry the same meaning too, "Fatima and Layla are listening to music".



Thank you.

Yes I know that, in these sentences there is no problem (there is only one subject), either we apply the first rule or the second rule, there is no conflict, it is what I said in this passage :



> If we write "يعرف بعضهما البعض" then the verb must agree with بعض (in بعضهما) and If we write "زيد وعمرو يعرفان" then the verb must agree with زيد وعمرو. There are two rules.



But in this sentence زيد وعمرو يعرف بعضهما البعض, we have both this زيد وعمرو and this بعضهما then which of the two rules we must apply ? The verb must agree with بعض (in بعضهما) or with زيد وعمرو ? Knowing that these two rules conflict.

That is why I said:





> So either we choose one of these two rules or we consider this type of sentence is incorrect. In the latter case, perhaps it would place "زيد وعمرو" after the verb ?



Sorry my English is bad, it is difficult for me to explain properly.


----------



## Noriko Tan

Look, in this sentence زَيْد وَعَمْرو يَعْرِفُ بَعْضُهُما البَعْضَ, the subject is بعضهما not زيد وعمرو.
زيد وعمرو= the Mubtadaالمبتدأ  
يعرف= the verb 
بعضهما= the subject الفاعل
البعض= the object المفعول به
Notice the Tashkil.
I hope this will answer your question


----------



## Linguist777

Salams,

Semantically speaking, there is a subtle distinction that may be understood by most "educated" Arabs.

زيد وعمرو يَتَعَارَفَانِ منذ ثلاث سنوات
_Zayd and Amr have been *getting to know* each other for three years._

زيد وعمرو متعارفان منذ ثلاث سنوات 
_Zayd and Amr have *known *[been acquainted with] each other for three years._

_معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة_
تعارفَ/ تعارفَ على يَتعارف، تعارُفًا، فهو مُتعارِف، والمفعول مُتعارَف عليه
• تعارف الرَّجلان: تحقَّق كلاهما من الآخر وعرَفه "تعارف الصَّديقان بعد سنواتٍ من الفِراق- تعارف الطُّلاَّب: عرَف بعضُهم بعضًا- {وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوبًا وَقَبَائِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوا}".​
"يعرفون بعض" is the usual spoken nonstandard Arabic for "يعرف بعضُهم بعضا."

​


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Noriko Tan said:


> Look, in this sentence زَيْد وَعَمْرو يَعْرِفُ بَعْضُهُما البَعْضَ, the subject is بعضهما not زيد وعمرو.
> زيد وعمرو= the Mubtadaالمبتدأ
> يعرف= the verb
> بعضهما= the subject الفاعل
> البعض= the object المفعول به
> Notice the Tashkil.
> I hope this will answer your question


Thank you a lot. I think I understood.
My problem was the pronoun called "الضمير العائد/الرابط" (source) :

الرابط في الجملة الواقعة خبرا : ولا بد في الجملة الواقعة خبرا أن تشتمل على رابط يربط بينها وبين المبتدأ الأول حتى يستساغ التعبير ، ولا يكون الكلام مفككا ، ويكون الرابط واحدا مما يأتي :...
*This pronoun must agree with the mubtada'... *

For example, in this sentence زيد وعمرو يَأْكُلَانِ الفاكهة the pronoun (العائد/الرابط) is present in the verb, that is why this verb is dual... But in this sentence زَيْد وَعَمْرو يَعْرِفُ بَعْضُهُما البَعْضَ where is this pronoun (العائد/الرابط) ? It is not present in the verb (since it is singular). That's why I thought this type of sentence was incorrect.

But in fact I finally think that the pronoun (العائد/الرابط) is the pronoun هُما in بَعْضُهُما...

What do you think ?


Linguist777 said:


> Salams,
> 
> Semantically speaking, there is a subtle distinction that may be understood by most "educated" Arabs.
> 
> زيد وعمرو يَتَعَارَفَانِ منذ ثلاث سنوات
> _Zayd and Amr have been *getting to know* each other for three years._
> 
> زيد وعمرو متعارفان منذ ثلاث سنوات
> _Zayd and Amr have *known *[been acquainted with] each other for three years._
> 
> _معجم اللغة العربية المعاصرة_
> تعارفَ/ تعارفَ على يَتعارف، تعارُفًا، فهو مُتعارِف، والمفعول مُتعارَف عليه
> • تعارف الرَّجلان: تحقَّق كلاهما من الآخر وعرَفه "تعارف الصَّديقان بعد سنواتٍ من الفِراق- تعارف الطُّلاَّب: عرَف بعضُهم بعضًا- {وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوبًا وَقَبَائِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوا}".​
> "يعرفون بعض" is the usual spoken nonstandard Arabic for "يعرف بعضُهم بعضا."
> 
> ​


Thank you.

My problem was:

Since the meaning of "تعارف الطلاب" is "عرف بعضهم بعضا" (They knew/they have known each other) so why the meaning of "يتعارفون الطلاب" (with the verb in the present) is not "يعرف بعضهم بعضا" (they know each other) ?

When the verb "تعارف" is conjugated in the present, it seems that the Arabic speakers understand this "_to become acquainted with each other / to get acquainted with each other / to introduce each other..._" and not this "to know each other".

What do you think ?


----------



## Linguist777

Ibn Nacer said:


> Since the meaning of "تعارف الطلاب" is "عرف بعضهم بعضا" (They knew/they have known each other) so why the meaning of "يتعارفون الطلاب" (with the verb in the present) is not "يعرف بعضهم بعضا" (they know each other) ?



The verb "*تَعارَفَ*" seems to have a stative sense in Classical Arabic: "_know each other_," but an active sense in MSA: "_get to know each other_," esp. in the present.

Compare the following:



> قال تعالى : (يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ وَأُنْثَى وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ شُعُوبًا وَقَبَائِلَ *لِتَعَارَفُوا *إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَتْقَاكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ) .
> قال البغوي في تفسير الآية : *(لِتَعَارَفُوا) لِيَعْرِف بعضكم بعضا في قرب النسب وبُعْدِه ، لا لِيَتَفَاخَرُوا . *





> عنوان من صحيفة اليوم: لماذا لا *نتعارف*؟
> لهذا في ظني نحن بحاجة إلى تفعيل نظرية *التّعارُف *التي دعا إليها المفكر الاسلامي زكي الميلاد بشكلها الواسع المتعاطي مع ثقافة الآخر بموضوعية


BTW, the construction "يتعارفون الطلاب" you've used above may be heard in spoken/nonstandard Arabic, but it is usu. frowned upon in Classical and MSA Arabic. It is related to the advanced "أكلوني البراغيث" issue. The standard is "يتعارفُ الطلابُ," or "الطلابُ يتعارفون."


----------



## Noriko Tan

Ibn Nacer said:


> Thank you a lot. I think I understood.
> My problem was the pronoun called "الضمير العائد/الرابط" (source) :
> 
> الرابط في الجملة الواقعة خبرا : ولا بد في الجملة الواقعة خبرا أن تشتمل على رابط يربط بينها وبين المبتدأ الأول حتى يستساغ التعبير ، ولا يكون الكلام مفككا ، ويكون الرابط واحدا مما يأتي :...
> *This pronoun must agree with the mubtada'... *
> 
> For example, in this sentence زيد وعمرو يَأْكُلَانِ الفاكهة the pronoun (العائد/الرابط) is present in the verb, that is why this verb is dual... But in this sentence زَيْد وَعَمْرو يَعْرِفُ بَعْضُهُما البَعْضَ where is this pronoun (العائد/الرابط) ? It is not present in the verb (since it is singular). That's why I thought this type of sentence was incorrect.
> 
> But in fact I finally think that the pronoun (العائد/الرابط) is the pronoun هُما in بَعْضُهُما...
> 
> What do you think ?


I think you're right, the pronoun العائد is هما in بعضهما. I guess it is (the pronoun) not necessarily attached to the verb, for example: *محمدٌ سافر أخوه*;
the pronoun العائد is the (هـ) in أخوه.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Thank you for your answers and your patience.



Linguist777 said:


> BTW, the construction "يتعارفون الطلاب" you've used above may be heard in spoken/nonstandard Arabic, but it is usu. frowned upon in Classical and MSA Arabic. It is related to the advanced "أكلوني البراغيث" issue. The standard is "يتعارفُ الطلابُ," or "الطلابُ يتعارفون."


Yes you are right, I made a mistake even though I knew this rule, I even mentioned this rule in my message  #7 below.


----------



## cherine

Can I just add that I find the usage of بعضهما البعض when dealing with two persons a bit odd, if not incorrect. I would say we should use يعرفُ *أحدُهما الآخرَ *.


----------



## Bakr

cherine said:


> Can I just add that I find the usage of بعضهما البعض when dealing with two persons a bit odd, if not incorrect. I would say we should use يعرفُ *أحدُهما الآخرَ *.



هل المعنى أن "بعضهما البعض" لا تقال للعاقل/الإنسان أم أن التعبير غير صحيح نحويا ؟


----------



## cherine

ما قصدته هو أن "بعض" تشير إلى أكثر من اثنين (ثلاثة فأكثر)، لذا وجدت استخدامها عند الكلام عن شخصين غريبًا. لكن يبدو أنني وحدي من لم يستسغ هذا الاستخدام


----------

